# clocking out of work 15-20 mins late



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

i just started this new job, and at my previous jobs, a manager was always the one to tell us when we can go on a break or when were able to clock out. but now, at this job it's up to me to clock out when i'm supposed to. but i'm having a really difficult time with it. and now i'm really scared that i'm going to get in trouble and possibly be terminated. today was my third day of work, and every time i had a break or lunch scheduled, i clocked out late. either i forgot to check the time, or i was doing go backs or helping a custumer. and today, when i was supposed to leave work, i stayed for 20-30 mins later than i was supposed to, because i was doing go backs and trying to figure out where everything goes. i don't know where alot of stuff is in the store so i was just trying to do a good job and ask questions if i didn't know where things went. and when i was leaving, i checked my phone and one of my co-workers texted me offering a ride home, but i didn't notice that she had sent it over 20 mins ago, so i replied saying i'll meet her at the break area. she texted back saying she had already left. i felt like a total idiot and kind of rude because i made her wait so long for me. then i replied saying "sorry nvm i thought your text was from two minutes ago, i just saw this cause i just got off work." i just feel like i made a bad choice. but at the time i thought i was maybe doing a good thing by staying at work later by finishing the job. i told my mom about it, and she said that i should try not to do it again or else i might get in trouble. but i feel like i already am cause of all the times i clocked out late for my breaks and lunches?? i'm really worried right now. am i going to lose this job? i was just trying to help and finish my job. i just don't know how all of this works, i just assumed that if i'm working as hard as i can, they'll see me as a good employee. but i know that if i clock out late, it makes it difficult on them. i just idk i wasn't thinking about that at the time. should i tell my manager tomorrow and explain why i clocked out late? and also, how do i deal with the situation with my co-worker? 

update: i've been thinking about wearing a watch during work, so that i keep of the time easier


----------



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

Definitely talk to your manager about it. Tell her you're unclear with the rules regarding clock out times, and ask her if she would rather you clock out at the exact time she specifies, or if you should focus on completing your final task of the day before clocking out (even if that means leaving ~20 minutes late). 

Honestly, I'd be surprised if she told you that promptness is more important than completion, but it is best to ask if you're unsure.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, I'd ask. I'm sure they don't care if you're working a few minutes late but they might get into labor or insurance issues etc. I know at my last job we weren't supposed to be in the building other than our scheduled time for insurance reasons.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

i got yelled at for clocking in 1 minute early. Yeah I'm done with that corrupt bs. So petty. Losers. How was I suppose to know the time?? THey tell you to not wear a watch and keep your phone turned off lol.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

We had a clocking in/out machine installed at the start of 2014. It's located in reception. When it was put in, the only people who had complaints were the same people who were 5/10 minutes late almost daily… No one else really had any issue with it as we always do at very least our allotted hours – often more. The machine would only prove that when the data was downloaded. 

In my case, I clock in anywhere between 15 and 25 minutes early most days and I'm usually clocking out at least five minutes late. Over the course of a week, the machine shows I work two/three hours each week unpaid. It's funny how the directors (in charge of this machine) keep very quiet over this… On the upside, they're very lenient with me when I have doctors/hospital appointments as they know they're only giving back to me some of what I'm owed. 

The only time you should be shouted at by management is when you're late in the mornings or early to leave. What happens between that doesn't matter. You're in work regardless… In my opinion, it's clear they don't have much else to do with their day if all they have to moan about is people taking breaks a few minutes earlier or later than they should. That's really petty.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

I play dumb and still clock out lat...It's all about the money.


----------

